# Vet



## Rtrain (Aug 13, 2012)

So i had to take my boy to the vet because he broke out in hives all over, legs, face, stomach and was throwing up. Vet thinks he was stung by something venomous and put him on prednisone. As we were talking i mentioned we switched him to a raw diet about 4 months ago and how well he was doing. He cringed and proceeded to tell me how bad it was for them and how every vet organization has issued "official warnings" against it. I explained that since we switched him his stools are solid for the first time ever, his teeth are whiter than white, he's lost 8 pounds and looks great, has more energy and seems very happy. He ignored all of that and told me that most of the raw food tested was positive for e coli among other things. I said i had read where a dogs stomach acid will kill that bacteria but he said that was completely untrue and that we were endangering our dog. I think its bs and I'm sure its a combined lack of knowledge and loss of money from pushing their products but it shook me a bit. Am i correct about the dogs stomach acid being able to kill bacteria? He insists their digestive systems are like humans and asked me if i wouldnt eat raw food why would i feed it to him. anyone have similar experiences with vets?


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Rtrain said:


> He insists their digestive systems are like humans and asked me if i wouldnt eat raw food why would i feed it to him. anyone have similar experiences with vets?


Whoa, this part about a dog's digestive system being like humans strikes me as utterly ignorant. I could accept him being against raw, but for him to say something like this makes me wonder how he passed high school biology class, much less graduated from vet school.

Luckily I have never encountered a vet who is this much against raw. My conventional vet just doesn't really say much to me about it, all he really had to say was he didn't understand a lot about it, and that dogs eating bones makes him nervous. But he is super nice and does not try to talk me out of it or anything. And he did say he gives kudos to anyone looking into what they think are healthier options for their dogs to eat. And then I see a holistic vet who is 100% pro raw and tells me I feed the gold standard.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Every Time I go I hear the same BS about how he disapproves of raw feeding and the bacteria, I heard it yesterday with Macy and her allergy problem how its food related he recommends a prescription diet, blah blah blah I say yep I know you don't approve but I am not changing, he also pushes heart worm meds year round, spot on flea & tick, and he wanted Macy on more antibiotics when they haven't helped a bit, needless to say she is not on any of it.... I have a holistic vet that I use for Bab's acupuncture and she feeds her own dogs a raw diet and some veggi puree


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

When I first took my puppy in for his first vet visit, the vet asked what I was feeding him. I took a deep breath and told him I was feeding him a raw food diet. He looked up from his clipboard, raised an eyebrow, and said, "Well, I hope you know what you're doing...". I told him I did. End of discussion.

No, he doesn't really agree..but that's because of ignorance, not fact. Fast-forward 16 months and he cannot argue with the robust health of my dog.

The food issue has never been brought up since, which is okay with me. There is no need to argue; after all, it's my animal...my responsibility.

Stand your ground; it's your decision.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Your vet maybe needs to go back and study if he/she thinks that a dog's digestive system is the same as ours. I don't think I could cope with a raw turkey neck.:hand:


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

> He insists their digestive systems are like humans and asked me if i wouldnt eat raw food why would i feed it to him.


Oh dear, if he thinks a dog's digestive system is like a humans I would maybe consider switching vets, any vet that uneducated on a dog's anatomy IMHO I wouldn't want treating my dogs for anything.

I had a vet that was naturally concerned about me feeding raw, but said he was ok with it however the first minor health issue (not even diet related) that came up he was urging me to switch, so I decided to switch vets. I was concerned that he might blame the diet for every medical issue, before it's actually prove, and possibly miss any other reason that might have caused it. Our new vet is much more comfortable with our feeding choice, and sells commercial raw at his clinic. He likes to remind me that raw diets are good for dogs, but bad for business.

Just in case you're still "shaken", here is some other vet views related to raw feeding for balance.

Vet Dr. Peter Dobias
Why to feed raw dog food - The magic school bus through the digestive tract. Dr. Dobias Healing Solutions
Why Does American Veterinary Medical Association propose the vote against raw food? Dr. Dobias Healing Solutions

Vets Dr. Russel Swift, and Dr. Micheal Fox
Raw Fed Dogs - Natural Prey Model Rawfeeding Diet

A collection of different Vets views
What vets say about rawfeeding!

Vet Dr. Jodie Gruenstern
What Some Vets Are Saying: Dispelling Controversy | Natural & raw dog & cat food from Fresh is Best, Milwaukee, WI

Hyde Park Vet center
Hyde Park Veterinary Centre: Can I really feed raw bones to my dog?

Vet Dr. Laurie Coger
Update on AVMA’s New Raw Food Policy | The Wholistic Vet's Blog

Vet Dr. Jeannie Thomason
Species Specific Nutrition

Vet Dr. Jean Dodds
Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | Raw versus Cooked Foods: Perhaps the Most Controversial Current Topic in the Pet World (Part I)

Vet Dr. Andrea Tasi
A Veterinarian's View: Andrea Tasi, VMD

Vet Dr. Karen Becker
Raw Meat Diet for Dogs and Cats - YouTube


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

> He insists their digestive systems are like humans and asked me if i wouldnt eat raw food why would i feed it to him.


Oh dear, if he thinks a dog's digestive system is like a humans I would maybe consider switching vets, any vet that uneducated on a dog's anatomy IMHO I wouldn't want treating my dogs for anything.

I had a vet that was naturally concerned about me feeding raw, but said he was ok with it however the first minor health issue (not even diet related) that came up he was urging me to switch, so I decided to switch vets. I was concerned that he might blame the diet for every medical issue, before it's actually proven, and possibly miss any other reason that might have caused it. Our new vet is much more comfortable with our feeding choice, and sells commercial raw at his clinic. He likes to remind me that raw diets are good for dogs, but bad for business.

Just in case you're still "shaken", here is some other vet views related to raw feeding for balance.

Vet Dr. Peter Dobias
Why to feed raw dog food - The magic school bus through the digestive tract. Dr. Dobias Healing Solutions
Why Does American Veterinary Medical Association propose the vote against raw food? Dr. Dobias Healing Solutions

Vets Dr. Russel Swift, and Dr. Micheal Fox
Raw Fed Dogs - Natural Prey Model Rawfeeding Diet

A collection of different Vets views
What vets say about rawfeeding!

Vet Dr. Jodie Gruenstern
What Some Vets Are Saying: Dispelling Controversy | Natural & raw dog & cat food from Fresh is Best, Milwaukee, WI

Hyde Park Vet center
Hyde Park Veterinary Centre: Can I really feed raw bones to my dog?

Vet Dr. Laurie Coger
Update on AVMA’s New Raw Food Policy | The Wholistic Vet's Blog

Vet Dr. Jeannie Thomason
Species Specific Nutrition

Vet Dr. Jean Dodds
Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | Raw versus Cooked Foods: Perhaps the Most Controversial Current Topic in the Pet World (Part I)

Vet Dr. Andrea Tasi
A Veterinarian's View: Andrea Tasi, VMD

Vet Dr. Karen Becker
Raw Meat Diet for Dogs and Cats - YouTube


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I just don't understand this. 

Would not all canine species (wolves, foxes, etc.) as well as, well, ALL carnivores, become extinct because of the bacteria in raw meat? 

Why don't I hear from raw feeders who's animals suffered from bacteria infections from the food? Perhaps it happens in a small percentage of raw feeders but I never hear about it. 

I left a vet who not only condemned raw feeding (before the organization decided they were against it) but the vet even tried to make me feel bad. So, since I like my current vet, I am just not telling them. I lie and say I feed a good quality kibble. Just not worth it to me to get into it with someone who I know will be against it.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Do you and I go to the same vet? 
We haven't said it out loud, but after 5 years we just agree to disagree. I really love my vet, he is excellent at his job, other than his opposition to raw feeding, thats why I stay with him. If you don't love your vet as much as I do, then I'd start looking around looking for another pro-raw clinic. Believe you me, he will blame raw for every ailment your pup has. So you have to have a thick skin and have faith in what you are doing. My theory is that by the time Mollie is 28, he will have to admit that I might have been doing something right!


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

if I remember right from my biology class in high school doesn't a dog have e-coli naturally in their mouths...I don't talk to my vet about nutrition unless they ask, last time I was there they didn't ask so I didn't tell...I wish they would educate themselves instead of blindlessly following what the food reps say


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

There have been studies which show raw fed dogs pass *more* salmonella etc than dog fed commercial food.

The Salmonella Myth | Positive Petzine puts it in perspective.

Then how about:

10/23/12 - Wildwood Seed & Specialties Voluntarily Recalls Pet Bird And Small Pet Animal Food Due To Possible Salmonella Contamination

10/17/12 - Kasel Associated Industries Recalls Boots & Barkley Roasted American Pig Ears And Boots & Barkley American Variety Pack Dog Treats Because of Possible Salmonella Health Risk

10/10/12 -TBD Brands, LLC Initiates Voluntary Recall of One Flavor of Organic Frozen Yogurt Dog Treat due to Potential Salmonella Contamination

10/13/12 - Nature's Recipe Voluntarily Recalls Nature's Recipe Oven Baked Biscuits With Real Chicken Due to Possible Salmonella Contamination

10/4/12 - Kasel Associated Industries Recalls Nature's Deli Chicken Jerky Dog Treats Because of Possible Salmonella Health Risk

9/24/12 -Sunland, Inc. Announces an Expansion of its Voluntarily Limited Recall - including Dogsbutter

9/21/12 - Kasel Associated Industries Recalls Boots & Barkley American Beef Bully sticks Because of Possible Salmonella Health Risk.

9/14/12 - FDA Investigates Animal Illnesses Linked to Jerky Pet Treats

9/11/12 - Breeder's Choice Pet Food Recalls AvoDerm Natural Lamb Meal & Brown Rice Adult Dog Formula Because of Possible Salmonella Health Risk Possible contamination with Salmonella

8/31/12 - Salmonella Press Release for Milk Replacer Potential to be contaminated with Salmonella

7/27/12 - Arthur Dogswell LLC Voluntarily Recalls Catswell Brand Vitakitty Chicken Breast With Flaxseed And Vitamins Because Of Possible Health Risk Has the potential to contain propylene glycol

7/13/12 - Voluntary Recall of Feed Solutions Feed Products Due to Potential Elevated Vitamin D Level

7/13/12 - Voluntary Recall of Purina® Products Due to Potential Elevated Vitamin D Level

7/3/12 - Voluntary Recall of LabDiet and Mazuri Feed Products due to the potential for an elevated vitamin D level in these products.

6/30/12 - Mars Petcare US Announces Voluntary Recall of Limited Range of Pedigree® Brand Wet Dog Food.

5/18/12 - Diamond Pet Foods Expands Voluntary Recall for Diamond Naturals Small Breed Adult Dog Lamb & Rice Formula Dry Dog Food Production Code DSL 0801 Due to Small Potential for Salmonella Contamination

5/11/12 - Nestlé Purina Voluntarily Recalls Single Lot of Therapeutic Canned Cat Food Due to A Low Level of Thiamine (Vitamin B1)

5/11/12 - Correction to Date Code in Correction to Date Code in Natural Balance Pet Foods' Voluntary Recall Dated May 4, 2012 Due to the Potential for Salmonella Contamination

05/08/12 - Solid Gold Health Products for Pets, Inc. Recalls Dog Food Because of Possible Salmonella Health Risk

05/07/12 - Wellpet LLC Voluntarily Recalls One Recipe Of Dry Dog Food Due To Salmonella At Diamond Pet Foods' Facility –

05/05/12 - UPDATED: CORRECT PRODUCTION CODE INFORMATION - Canidae Pet Foods Initiates Voluntary Recall of Dry Pet Food Due to the Potential for Salmonella

05/04/12 - Apex Pet Foods Initiates Voluntary Recall of Dry Pet Food Due to the Potential for Salmonella - No Pet or Human Illnesses have been Reported Associated With Apex Dog Food

05/04/12 -Natural Balance Pet Foods Initiates Voluntary Recall of Certain Dry Pet Food Due to the Potential for Salmonella Contamination

05/04/12 -UPDATED: CORRECT PRODUCTION CODE INFORMATION - Diamond Pet Foods Expands Voluntary Recall of Dry Pet Food Due to Potential Salmonella Contamination –

04/30/12 - Kaytee Recalls Forti-Diet Pro Health Mouse, Rat and Hamster Because of Possible Salmonella Health Risk

04/30/12 - Diamond Pet Foods Expands Voluntary Recall to Include Diamond Puppy Formula due to Possible Salmonella Contamination

04/26/12 - Diamond Pet Foods Expands Voluntary Recall of One Production Run of Dry Dog Food Due to a Potential Health Risk

04/17/12 - Product Recall Information of Baby Bird & Baby Macaw Feeding Formula - Kaytee, a Central Garden & Pet brand, is recalling two products, Kaytee exact® Hand Feeding Formula Baby Birds and Kaytee exact® Hand Feeding Formula Baby Macaw, due to high levels of vitamin D. These products are used primarily by bird breeders for feeding baby birds. Baby birds being fed the formula may run the risk of kidney failure when ingesting the product.

04/10/12 - Diamond Pet Foods Voluntarily Recalls Limited Number of Dry Dog Food Bags Due to a Potential Health Risk. Recall is limited to one formula of Diamond Naturals distributed to 12 states; no illnesses reported

03/9/12 - Questions and Answers Regarding Chicken Jerky Treats from China

03/7/12 - Cargill Animal Nutrition Conducts Regional Recall of Nutrena NatureWise ® Goat Pellets

03/03/12 - Western Feed, LLC Conducts Voluntary Recall of Feed Distributed In Nebraska And Wyoming.

12/14/11 - Updated New Release With Corrected Lot Numbers Petrus Feed And Seed Stores, Inc. Recalls Its 21% Dog Food

12/13/11 - O'Neal's Feeders Supply, Inc. Recalls Arrow Brand Dry Dog Food

12/07/11 - Cargill Animal Nutrition Recalls River Run and Marksman Dry Dog Food

12/06/11 - P&G Voluntarily Recalls One Production Lot of Dry Dog Food

11/18/11 - The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) is again cautioning consumers that chicken jerky products for dogs (also sold as chicken tenders, strips or treats) may be associated with illness in dogs.

Okay, not all salmonella or related to dogs but still... Also this year several children were hospitalized due to salmonella linked to commercial food, I think the first time the two have been linked by the CDC.

Basic hygiene methods must be used when handling raw meat and areas where your dog eats with raw. Also do not eat poop :biggrin:


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

There is a much brought up "sudy" where 2 cats died from salmonella.. Septicemic salmonellosis in two cats fed a raw-meat diet.
Stiver SL. This is one response to it (Salmonella in Cats) although haven't been able to get a free copy of the original report to look at and try to validate the responses criticisms.

For interest, in the United Kingdom, http://www.rawfoodvets.com/vets may be of interest.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

My friend is a vet, she told me all of the same things, but now she states it works for my dogs, and that it might not be good for all dogs. And she has said to me that she could not afford to feed all her dogs like I do, so she must have her own thoughts on it but doesn't say? Anyway, my dogs have a lot less visits to the vet now thank god helps my pocket too.

I just think the vets were trained one way in school and like people are afraid to go outside the box!!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Vets know very little about nutrition. They just don't get the courses in school, because they are there for medicine, not nutrition. What they do learn, is from kibble companies like Hill's in particular, which is why they sell and push it in their offices. Nutrition is one area I don't listen to my vets advice about.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

well, she changed all her dogs from science junk to a no grain food, that tells you something I guess me telling her dogs don't eat corn maybe lol


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

My old vet was like that and pretty much always said that I was endangering my dog and making her sick. Even though when I was feeding kibble I was literally going to the vet 2-3 times a month because she was so sick all the time. 

So I switched vets. The new one isn't against raw, but like other vets, she doesn't fully understand it, but she doesn't bother me about it.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I would much rather have a vet who just doesn't bother me about it, rather than one who constantly nags all the time for sure! I really don't even know how our vet feels about raw. Since starting raw, none of the dogs we have now have ever even had to go, where before it was almost monthly.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

Rtrain said:


> So i had to take my boy to the vet because he broke out in hives all over, legs, face, stomach and was throwing up. Vet thinks he was stung by something venomous and put him on prednisone. As we were talking i mentioned we switched him to a raw diet about 4 months ago and how well he was doing. He cringed and proceeded to tell me how bad it was for them and how every vet organization has issued "official warnings" against it. I explained that since we switched him his stools are solid for the first time ever, his teeth are whiter than white, he's lost 8 pounds and looks great, has more energy and seems very happy. He ignored all of that and told me that most of the raw food tested was positive for e coli among other things. I said i had read where a dogs stomach acid will kill that bacteria but he said that was completely untrue and that we were endangering our dog. I think its bs and I'm sure its a combined lack of knowledge and loss of money from pushing their products but it shook me a bit. Am i correct about the dogs stomach acid being able to kill bacteria? He insists their digestive systems are like humans and* asked me if i wouldnt eat raw food why would i feed it to him*. anyone have similar experiences with vets?


I was asked the same thing by my vet, much to his dismay i do eat raw meat myself so he soon gave up and funnily enough hasn't mentioned it since.....


----------



## Rtrain (Aug 13, 2012)

We have decided to switch vets. I can't continue 
to use him after the way he talked down to me. 
He clearly has very little nutritional education. Thanks 
everyone for the comments, after reading them
and doing more research on my own I know 
I've made the right decision.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I feed my dogs a grain free kibble, and my vet even frowns on that! She sells the Royal Canin junk and thinks it's the best stuff on the planet. I can't even imagine telling her I raw fed a dog - lol! My vet and I agree to disagree on nutrition issues, and she finally quit pushing RC on me.


----------

